
Consumerized Enterprise Software Improves Business Agility by 70% - dingodoo
https://www.shopify.com/enterprise/84435398-the-consumerization-of-enterprise-software
======
dozzie
Excellent article title. It reads like "frobnicated bulbulation increases
business intelligence agility from learning the known unknown through shared
stakeholder values".

